
Why you should be an e-resident of Estonia - tomaskazemekas
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/07/features/estonia-e-resident/page/5
======
T-A
Bad link; it's page 5 in a long article:
[http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/07/features/est...](http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2015/07/features/estonia-
e-resident/viewall)

------
brudgers
Official page:
[https://e-estonia.com/e-residents/about/](https://e-estonia.com/e-residents/about/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
The linked page only tells you how. I still fail to see why??

